# Need Tumbler Advice....



## BarbaraInCalif (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm seriously thinking about asking Santa for a tumbler this year. 

 Would you folks kindly post some pictures of your set-ups, please? 

 The Jar-Dr website is the first place I visited as all here think very highly of his machines, but I also need practical everyday advice to figure this out.  

 To start with: 
 can the machine be set-up inside the house or should it be out in the shop
 how noisy
 how messy 
 where do I dispose of the used oxide slurry (we have a septic tank)

 Many thanks,
 Barbara


----------



## BarbaraInCalif (Oct 8, 2009)

Well, I've been emailing back and forth with the Dr (Jar Dr that is) and my immediate questions have been answered.  I would still enjoy seeing some picts along with any advice on different oxides, stopples, or other accessories you've found you can't live without.

 Looking forward to your comments,
 Barbara


----------



## privvydigger (Oct 11, 2009)

Noise in my small house is only an issue if the coalbin door is open othrwise I don't hear it. Used insulation board and foam to insulate from the cold and ended up with a soundproof room.  You can rinse in a bucket and discard outside I would think.  Rinsing the copper is important keeping it clean too.  well I think anyway.  
 You could always spin just in the nicer weather spring,summer, fall
 I most recently decided to have all tubes running if I'm spinning.  A waste if your only doing one.  I spin for other so I always say got a tube open going in tonight.
 I'm sure you'll work it out.  If you have septic does it mean you have a well too.
 Rain water catch for soaking and initial rinsing
 oooohhhhhthis hobbie is like the energizer bunny......To day I scored permission from a gentlemen with houses and buildings everywhere and a few in sweeeeeeeet spots.....keep pluggin away Barb.....the whole experience is fun...the ups the downs the broken the whole the empty the full...the aches the pains(people too!)


----------



## BarbaraInCalif (Oct 11, 2009)

Great advice and link...thank you!
 I have a very handy hubby who really likes designing these sorts of things.  We just learned about cutting copper wire with a drill press yesterday at the Santa Rosa bottle show.  Your link with photos helps explain the process,  so he's ready to start that project this afternoon.  The tumbler photos are great inspiration too! Though another reason for me to stick with the Jar Doctor would be to get his help once I start tumbling...that could be invaluable.

 Some additional tumbler pictures for design ideas would be greatly appreciated,

 Barbara


----------

